
EU “science cloud” aims to give Europe a global lead in big data - probotika
https://connect.innovateuk.org/web/high-performance-computing/article-view/-/blogs/eu-science-cloud-aims-to-give-europe-a-global-lead-in-big-data?_33_redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fconnect.innovateuk.org%2Fweb%2Fhigh-performance-computing%2Farticles%3Fp_p_id%3D101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i%26p_p_lifecycle%3D0%26p_p_state%3Dnormal%26p_p_mode%3Dview%26p_p_col_id%3Dcolumn-1%26p_p_col_count%3D1%26_101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i_currentURL%3D%252Fweb%252Fhigh-performance-computing%252Farticles%26_101_INSTANCE_okNCIW6dT09i_portletAjaxable%3D1
======
brudgers
European Commission press release: [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-1408_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-1408_en.htm)

